

Performance Comparison of Web Browsers - insomniamg
http://crenk.com/performance-comparison-of-web-browsers/

======
brazzy
Strange - Firefox is 3rd or 4th in the JavaScript, DOM and CSS benchmarks, yet
somehow it has the best overall page load time...

~~~
ks
This is not a quality link. It's a blog that uses a test from October 14th,
2009. Most browsers have had a lot of improvements since Firefox 3.5 and Opera
10.0

